# How many chin-ups can y'all do?



## Mindless (May 26, 2004)

How many (unweighted) chin-ups can y'all do?


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 26, 2004)

Damn last time I did chin ups was 30lbs ago... Don't really know probably like 10 now


----------



## plouffe (May 26, 2004)

A little over 25.


----------



## Xantix (May 26, 2004)

I can do around 18


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 26, 2004)

19


----------



## CowPimp (May 26, 2004)

Something like 8.  I'm 6 foot, 200-205, 15% body fat.  It's never been one of my best exercises, but it's improving.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (May 27, 2004)

heh, before back surgery, like 15.  now, maybe 3 lol

you should clarify though.  you really mean chin-ups, with palms facing you about 12" apart, or wide-grip pullups?  i answered pull-ups btw.


----------



## OMNIFEX (May 27, 2004)

I do 3 sets, 6 days a week.

3 sets of ten = Close Grip Pullups

3 sets of 5 = Wide Grip Pullups (Weighted 45 pound)

3 sets of 5 = Ultra Wide Pullups (Weighted 45 pound)

If I decide to go to the gym twice in one day, 
6 sets of 10.


----------



## 5'9' (May 28, 2004)

about 15...........what are does the close grip hit more than the wide grip?


----------



## plouffe (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OMNIFEX *_
> I do 3 sets, 6 days a week.
> 
> 3 sets of ten = Close Grip Pullups
> ...




So you work back everyday?


----------



## Dipsh!t (May 28, 2004)

i can do 12 close chins in a row...


----------



## Dipsh!t (May 28, 2004)

oh... gotta tell you ppl that i couldnt even do i when i first trained like 14 months ago. hehehe


----------



## animalmachine (May 28, 2004)

around 20


----------



## OMNIFEX (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> So you work back everyday?



Yes.

I  tried 100 pound barbell pullup yesterday 
 

And my forearms gave way before my grip.
 

I got 3 sets of 3  (LOL!!)

Which is not bad. However, I'm hoping
next week, I will be able to do 3 sets of
5  

Yep! Summer is almost here. Time to put
the body on OVERDRIVE


----------



## OMNIFEX (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 5'9' *_
> about 15...........what are does the close grip hit more than the wide grip?




Hey 5'9'!  

I'm 5'9' myself  

Too tall to be a Jockey, and, too short to
be a Runway Model      

 

I get a more defined back doing close
grips pullups. 

I also use the pulldown machine(s) as
well. (Wide Grip)


----------



## LAM (May 28, 2004)

at 255 lbs I could squeeze out 3 sets of 12 on a good day.


----------



## rokal (May 28, 2004)

Last time i tried was three weeks ago.  I got to three sets of ten.  

Completely baffled me.


----------



## Dipsh!t (May 28, 2004)

12 - 8 - 8 was my best at this stage ~~


----------



## Jay-B (May 28, 2004)

at 175 i can do 30


----------



## Arthur2004 (May 29, 2004)

last time i tried was like 6 months ago and i did about 23...


----------



## Michael D (May 30, 2004)

15 wide grip chins for me.


----------



## chronic (May 30, 2004)

b4 i moved back 2 da city i was livin in da rez doin 15palms in n 20palms out everyday 2sets each but i was also 150, now i'm 172 n havnt really tried since i got back n gained weight


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 31, 2004)

I suck.... none.


----------

